# Hugo Alfvén



## Aramis

Me thinks me is in lof.

I gave my first liten to this set today:










I've listened to 1st symphony and Bergakungen suite. Great, colorful symphonic music. In many ways late romantic, but like in Mahler, there is a lot of neo-classical relishes.

I would also compare him to Sibelius. Born in early late XIXth century (1872) he started with typical for his period music in national style, them moved along and assimilated new trends in classical music, then adapted them in his own way.

Very kewl guy with very kewl mustache.

By the way, I think he was a fan of Napoleon Bonaparte:


----------



## jhar26

Aramis said:


> Me thinks me is in lof.
> 
> I gave my first liten to this set today:


I have that set also and I LOVE it. My faves are symphonies Nos.2 and 4.


----------



## Alkanian

He's a really good composer, but I am not very "into" him yet. (Meaning I haven't listened enough of him).


----------



## shsherm

I first heard Alfven's music when I was a child. A portion of the Swedish Rhapsody was used as the theme music for a radio show I listened to.


----------



## Conor71

I have just begun to explore this composer recently and have liked what I have heard so far (Symphonies 4 & 5, Disc of Orchestral Suites) enough to collect his Symphony Cycle on Naxos - I look forward to listening to his work further .


----------



## muxamed

Alfvén is one of the greatest Swedish composers. Other Swedes worth exploring are Wilhelm Stenhammar, Franz Berwald and Hilding Rosenberg.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Aramis said:


>


Downloaded this today from google play for 10 bucks (320 kbps). A steal for a 5 disc set! Lovely music so far, but I'm just starting to scratch the surface.


----------



## Guest

muxamed said:


> Alfvén is one of the greatest Swedish composers. Other Swedes worth exploring are Wilhelm Stenhammar, Franz Berwald and Hilding Rosenberg.


I don't think I would put Alfven quite on the same level as Pettersson, Lidholm, or Eliasson, much less above them


----------



## MadMusicist

I'm surprised how short this thread is! Symphony No. 4 is one of my absolute favourites. The wordless vocals really add an epic yet sensual aspect to the music.


----------



## Pugg

MadMusicist said:


> I'm surprised how short this thread is! Symphony No. 4 is one of my absolute favourites. The wordless vocals really add an epic yet sensual aspect to the music.


Perhaps you've inspired people to react now.


----------

